# Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: Pink Floyd
Album: Wish You Were Here
Year: 1975
Genre(s): Progressive Rock, Art Rock

Touched with sentimentality, these songs are mostly decent quality. However, I don't like "Welcome to the Machine" very much - too harsh sounding for my ears (although it was the point of the song to sound harsh). The melodies are pretty good, which saves the rating from a 1 (Hate), but they simply aren't good enough for a higher rating. Highlights are all four songs that aren't "Welcome to the Machine".

2/5 - Dislike


----------

